# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اگه از فردا شروع کرد برا 97 میشه پایه رو بست؟(یه بله و خیر هم بگی ممنون میشم!)

## aliroshani

سلام ، دوستان مرسی که تاپیک رو دید اگه  با یک بله و خیر و جواب بدید ممنون میشم

اگه از همین فردا شروع کنم می تونم پایه رو ببندم چون وقتی میام به حجم کتاب های تست و ... نگاه می کنم بعید می دونم تا اخر تابستون تمام بشه ، نظر شما چیه

----------


## shadzi

بله

----------


## aliroshani

> بله


به زور تموم میشه یا وقت اضافه میاد چون دوم رو کلا یادم رفته

----------


## frp9

> به زور تموم میشه یا وقت اضافه میاد چون دوم رو کلا یادم رفته


مثلا اگه تموم نشه شروع نمیخواین بکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالاخره که مجبورین پایه رو ببندین چه تو تابستون چه تو هر وقت دیگه....

----------


## NVIDIA

*خب حالا نهایتش اینه که تا 31 شهریور تموم نمیشه. مشکلش چیه؟
شما تاپیک همسایه رو یه نگا بنداز
طرف داره میگه ای کاش میتونستم برگردم به تابستون پارسال همین موقع بعد شما میگی ایا تو تابستون پایه جمع میشه ؟
این حواشی رو بیخیال بشین*

----------


## EdisS

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط aliroshani


سلام ، دوستان مرسی که تاپیک رو دید اگه  با یک بله و خیر و جواب بدید ممنون میشم

اگه از همین فردا شروع کنم می تونم پایه رو ببندم چون وقتی میام به حجم کتاب های تست و ... نگاه می کنم بعید می دونم تا اخر تابستون تمام بشه ، نظر شما چیه


..
اره جمع میشه..
راستی چرا ارم نیروی هوایی رو گذاشتین واسه آواتار؟_

----------


## chocolate

bale
kheili khoobam mishe jam krd....hata ag 2om yaadetun rafde bashe

----------


## Alir3zaa

فردا رو ولش کن  :Yahoo (21): 
از همین حالا شروع کن. از 3 بعدازظهر که شروع کنی تا 9 شب میشه 6 ساعت! 
شروغ کن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## young wolf

چرت ترین سوالی که تو تاریخ تحصیلیم شنیدم...حتی از اگه الان شروع کنم زیر 100 میشم هم چرت تره ...خو اخه مومن این چه سوالیه ...مثلن اگه یکی بیاد بگه نه نمیشه پایه رو خوند شما دیگه نمیخونیش؟

عجبا...بابا برین درستونو بخونین

----------


## M.D.S

شما شروع کن و اول هم مباحثی رو کار کن که در درس های سال چهارم لازم میشن. برای عمومی ها بهتره تابستون آرایه ها و قرابت معنایی و قواعد عربی و درک مطلب زبان رو کار کنید. در درس های اختصاصی مثلا برای دیفرانسیل لازمه که براکت-مثلثات-قدر مطلق-تابع رو در تابستون کار کنید. و برای شیمی سال چهارم شیمی سال دوم و سوم به شدت لازم میشه. همچنین برای مباحث فصل 3 و 4 درس ریاضیات گسسته باید آنالیز ترکیبی و فصل احتمال از کتاب جبر و احتمال رو بلد باشید. موفق باشید.

----------


## khansar

تا وقتی که برده زمان باشید موفقیت بدست نمیاد.ول کنید بابا ثانیه وساعت هارو.برنامه بریزید با کیفیت درس بخونین.

----------


## a.ka

> سلام ، دوستان مرسی که تاپیک رو دید اگه  با یک بله و خیر و جواب بدید ممنون میشم
> 
> اگه از همین فردا شروع کنم می تونم پایه رو ببندم چون وقتی میام به حجم کتاب های تست و ... نگاه می کنم بعید می دونم تا اخر تابستون تمام بشه ، نظر شما چیه


*واقعن فکرشم نمیکردم از الان همچین تاپیکایی شروع بشه 
اصلن فرض کنیم نشه ! شما باید شروع کنی . ولی اینو مطمئن باش که میشه ! با یه برنامه درست*

----------


## susba

آره کاملا می شه.اگه خیلی درسخون باشی وقت اضافه میاد که پیش رو هم بخونی.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

بله میشه فقط این روز اون روز نکنی

----------


## AY$AN

قطعا میشه

Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## -Sara-

اگه بگی از فردا نمیشه..
چون اون فردایی ک قراره شروع کنی مثه شنبس ک هیچ وقت نمیاد..
ازالان بخون حتی اگه شده یک ساعت..
........................

----------


## Shayan.m

آره میشه .... چرا نشه.... بشیییین بخوووون

----------


## alireza7881

تو یک ماه و نیم بسته میشه پرونده اش !

----------


## TRACKER

عمرا امکان نداره کاری که تو 11 سال نتونستی رو میخوای تو 3 ماه جمع کنی
غیر ممکنه  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام ، دوستان مرسی که تاپیک رو دید اگه  با یک بله و خیر و جواب بدید ممنون میشم
> 
> اگه از همین فردا شروع کنم می تونم پایه رو ببندم چون وقتی میام به حجم کتاب های تست و ... نگاه می کنم بعید می دونم تا اخر تابستون تمام بشه ، نظر شما چیه


پایه کامل تموم میشه. نه ب زور. تو ساعت مطالعتو ببر بالا مثلا 12 ساعت. اگه تا ته تابستون 12 ساعت بخونی روزانه به ی مرورم میرسی حتی

----------


## faezeh_r

نه نمیتونی خیییلی دیر شده بذار واسه 98 :Yahoo (68): 



 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lovelife

این تاپیکا برای 97 ام شرو شد؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ftm_mlh

خدایا.......من میگم کاش یه ماه برگردم عقب توپ بخونم واسه کنکور ۹۶.....ایشون میپرسن از الان میشه واسه ۹۷......فقط بخونین ....دنبال اینجور سوالا نباشین .....ینی اگه بقیه بگن نمیشه شما بیخیال میشین ....اگه خودت بخوای میشه

----------


## farnood_em

> سلام ، دوستان مرسی که تاپیک رو دید اگه  با یک بله و خیر و جواب بدید ممنون میشم
> 
> اگه از همین فردا شروع کنم می تونم پایه رو ببندم چون وقتی میام به حجم کتاب های تست و ... نگاه می کنم بعید می دونم تا اخر تابستون تمام بشه ، نظر شما چیه


آره میشه تموم کرد.. یه برنامه بلند مدت انتخاب کن مطابقش پیش برو :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mamad.hny

با کمال احترام برای شروع‌کننده‌ی تاپیک و ذکر این نکته که مخاطب حرفم صرفا ایشون نیست جا داره بگم که:
"کسی که چنین سوالی رو می‌پرسه، مطمئن باشه از فردا نمی‌خونه. و می‌ذاره برای فرداهای بعد. اونایی که هیچ‌وقت نمیرسیم بهشون. و اینجوریه که نمیتونه پایه رو ببنده"
ایشالا که از فردا شروع کنی تا ببینی که میشه بست. و با خودت نگی که نه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## meli$$a

> با کمال احترام برای شروع‌کننده‌ی تاپیک و ذکر این نکته که مخاطب حرفم صرفا ایشون نیست جا داره بگم که:
> "کسی که چنین سوالی رو می‌پرسه، مطمئن باشه از فردا نمی‌خونه. و می‌ذاره برای فرداهای بعد. اونایی که هیچ‌وقت نمیرسیم بهشون. و اینجوریه که نمیتونه پایه رو ببنده"
> ایشالا که از فردا شروع کنی تا ببینی که میشه بست. و با خودت نگی که نه


کاملا موافقم

دوست عزیز بدون حاشیه درس بخون ...میشه نمیشه ها رو بذار کنار

----------


## high.target

_ارهتو فقط تنبلی نکن_

----------


## mamad1

طرف 5 ماه اخر خونده، زیر 500 میاره
الان که اول تابستونه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir 1378

بله میشه

----------


## MeisteR

یادم میاد پارسال(94) حدودای بهمن و اسفند بود ک تاپیک زدم:"اگه از الان شروع کنم میشه تا کنکور همه درسارو ببنم؟"

حالا تو میگی فقط پایه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mr-amin

قطعا میشه!
برنامه گزینه 2 از همین امروز شروع شد برنامه قلم چی بعد تعیین سطحش از 23 تیره!
قطعا بخوای میشه فقط باید بخوای

----------


## farnood_em

> قطعا میشه!
> برنامه گزینه 2 از همین امروز شروع شد برنامه قلم چی بعد تعیین سطحش از 23 تیره!
> قطعا بخوای میشه فقط باید بخوای


برنامه گذینه 2 رو دیدی؟؟
خیلی نسبت به قلم چی سنگین تره 
من موندم بین قلم چی و گذینه 2... البته همه میگن قلم چی بهتره ولی من خودم برنامه گذینه 2 رو دیدم بنظرم خیلی بهتر بود.

----------


## the best dream

معلومه که میشه! :Yahoo (106): 
بشین برنامه ریزی کن در حد توانت..نه بیشتر که جرات نکنی سمتش بری!

----------


## خانوم دکتر

خواستنی که واقعا خواستن باشه ،میشه نه فقط فکر کردن .من خودمم خیلی به این مورد فکر میکنم که چون میخوام برم تجربی ،چون فلان ،چون بهمان کلی بهونه برای خودم میتراشم که نمیتونم بخونم .ولی یادم میاد تو دوران دانشگاهم که شب امتحانی بودم کتاب مرجع حداقل 300-400 صفحه ای رو دو شبه میخوندم و میرفتم امتحان میدادم .نتیجه هم خوب بود .حتی یه ترمی 3 تا درس 3 واحدی رو تو یه روز امتحان داشتم و 4 روز کلا برای مطالعه این سه درس .روی هم چیزی حدود 1200-1300 صفحه و مفهومی و معادلاتی بود (تحقیق در عملیات ،ارزیابی کار و زمان و یه درس دیگه که اونم ازین دو تا کم نداشت ) که 9 واحد رو تو سه تا آزمون پشت سر هم پاس کردم .
نتیجه اینکه مغز کشش داره ،میتونه ولی اون خواسته مهمه دیگه .مثلا من که الان به اون کتاب زیست نگاه میکنم فکر میکنم چ غولیه .نمیتونم و .... باید این توهمه رو بشکنیم .

----------


## narges75

سلام دوستان.میدونم سوالم هیچ ربطی به تاپیک نداره ولی خواهشا جواب بدین. سال دیگه من میشه 22سالم. عیب نداره با شما کنکور بدم؟خجالت میکشم اینقد وقفه افتاده توش.

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> سلام دوستان.میدونم سوالم هیچ ربطی به تاپیک نداره ولی خواهشا جواب بدین. سال دیگه من میشه 22سالم. عیب نداره با شما کنکور بدم؟خجالت میکشم اینقد وقفه افتاده توش.


*سلام 

چه خجالتی؟؟؟

زن عموم 36سالشه میخاد با من کنکور بده 
*

----------


## AB-TRL

> سلام دوستان.میدونم سوالم هیچ ربطی به تاپیک نداره ولی خواهشا جواب بدین. سال دیگه من میشه 22سالم. عیب نداره با شما کنکور بدم؟خجالت میکشم اینقد وقفه افتاده توش.


فقط به هدفت فکر کن،،،،،،خجالت و حرف مردمو حواشیو بریز دور

----------


## narges75

واقعا؟
موفق باشید هردوتاییتون :Yahoo (1): 
من امسال دومین کنکورمه ولی میدونم قبول نمیشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## narges75

> *سلام 
> 
> چه خجالتی؟؟؟
> 
> زن عموم 36سالشه میخاد با من کنکور بده 
> *



واقعا؟
موفق باشید هردوتاییتون
من امسال دومین کنکورمه ولی میدونم قبول نمیشم

----------


## narges75

> فقط به هدفت فکر کن،،،،،،خجالت و حرف مردمو حواشیو بریز دور


هدفم دانشگاه بوعلیه.یعنی از جلوش رد میشم ده دقیقه زل میزنم بهش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> واقعا؟
> موفق باشید هردوتاییتون
> من امسال دومین کنکورمه ولی میدونم قبول نمیشم


*بله


چقدر انگیزه دارید ماشالله


*

----------


## m.a_935267

> سلام ، دوستان مرسی که تاپیک رو دید اگه  با یک بله و خیر و جواب بدید ممنون میشم
> 
> اگه از همین فردا شروع کنم می تونم پایه رو ببندم چون وقتی میام به حجم کتاب های تست و ... نگاه می کنم بعید می دونم تا اخر تابستون تمام بشه ، نظر شما چیه


سلام دوست عزیز
نه دیر نمیشه
شما اگه بتونی در هر مقطعی مدیریت خوبی داشته باشی و با اولویت بندی کار کنی قطعا به پیروزی میرسی
بودن افرادی که با 4 ماه خوندن پزشکی اوردن!
3 ماه مهلت خوبیه برای جمع بندی پایه
ازش کمال استفاده رو ببر

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aliroshani


سلام ، دوستان مرسی که تاپیک رو دید اگه  با یک بله و خیر و جواب بدید ممنون میشم

اگه از همین فردا شروع کنم می تونم پایه رو ببندم چون وقتی میام به حجم کتاب های تست و ... نگاه می کنم بعید می دونم تا اخر تابستون تمام بشه ، نظر شما چیه


شروع بکنید یه پیشنهاد دارم الان این برنامه گزینه دو عالیه ک دینی 2 ادبیات 2 و عربی 2 و فیزیک 1 نگه میداره توی طول سال ببنده میتونی اینا رو نگه داری بقیه رو بخونی اینا وقت زیادی نمیخوان اما بین اون یکی ها دست و پا گیر میشن*

----------


## kingmehdi00p99

صد درصد میشه تو فقط بخون میبینی که چقدر راحت بود فقط یخون همین

----------


## Yasaminm

مباحث حفظی رو نخونین وقتتون بازه رو قسمتای تحلیلی کار کنین

----------

